# Reheating



## jerseyhunter (Jan 16, 2010)

I Have re-heated them before but never from a frozen state. I saved and froze 3 ABT's for stuffing a fattie, but needed a fix. So I put 1 in the micro wave , it was a whole one with just a slice cut off like a boat and wrapped in a whole slice of bacon(always use whole strips) 1 min on high perfect, let sit till cool enough. The next one was cut in half length wise, stuffed and wrapped . nuked for 1 min and it came out nice and crispy. So with a little playing around  with the time in the nuker,you can make a huge batch and enjoy them on days you can't smoke.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 16, 2010)

I would say you can nuke them in stages and you should be alright and good to go. Thats the only way that I have re-heated them. But I guess if you are doing alot of them you should be able to put them on a cookie sheet and re-heat them in the oven that way you can also re-heat them by the hundreds.


----------



## deltadude (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the tip...

I never have any left to freeze, so if someone could come over to the house and make an extra 50 to 100 ABTs I would be grateful, hell I will even buy the ingredients.


----------

